# How often can you give BO-SE and Copper Bolus?



## horsesandhoofprints (Dec 2, 2013)

I was wondering how often you can give BO-SE shots and also how often you can copper bolus (with the max amount). We are deficient in both of these things in my area. I read that you can BO-SE as soon as every 21 days. However, my free-choice minerals has some selenium, Vit. E, and copper sulfate (which I've read is different than copper bolus) in them. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't overdosing by giving them extra combined with what is in the minerals. Thanks!!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I give Bo-Se pre-breeding. If the doe has not been bred by a month after the injection, I will give another. I normally give the bo-se shot again 2 weeks before the due-date, but this year I am planning to give at 6 and 2 weeks pre-kidding. Copper bolus I give about every 5 months...6 months was still giving me a bit of deficiency symptoms. I also use Right Now Onyx mineral, which has both copper in a very available form and selenium.


----------



## ElLomah (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, your selenium from bo-se is in their system for about 3 weeks. I give all my senior goats a monthly bo-se shot - as well as minerals. My younger stock gets a bo-se whenever I bolus - as it works with the copper - and again around kidding - one at 5 weeks and a second at 2 weeks till their due date. I may also use it around breeding season to increase fertility. So in the end my goats will get anywhere from 3-13 bo-se shots a year - this is at the low 1 ml per 40lbs dosage.

If the goats are showing signs of copper deficiency I will bolus twice - 4 months apart. The first bolus is always an 'over dose'. Once they are looking healthy again I blous twice a year - except with my kinders - who only seem to need it once a year - and everyone is always on mineral with copper. I always 'over dose' my bucks a few grams as the regular 1 gram per 22lbs just doesn't do the job.

For minerals I use the repliman gel plus given orally to the dairy goats twice a month, and the mini's once a month. As well as a free choice loose mineral out 24/7 to everyone.

If you're just starting out - go with the normal amounts and give it time to work into their system - at least a month. If you are still seeing signs of deficiency then increase.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (May 15, 2011)

Although our area is selenium deficient, we do not use Bo-Se, though we keep it on hand in case we have a floppy kid. I do give oral Selenium/Vit E gel supplement at 6 weeks before kidding and another 2 weeks before. We have not had all that many births, about 50 so far, but not even a hint of floppy kid/white muscle disease and growthy, vigorous kids so this works for us. Selenium overdose is an ugly death and once overdose happens not much can be done to fix it, so I am as leary of too much as I am too little. 

We started copper bolusing a couple years ago, and so far about once a year or just under seems about right. We are not copper deficient here, but molybdenum and iron levels interfere with the copper absorption so might as well be.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I give copasure at half the dose recommended at the Saanendoah copper page about every 3 mos. instead of the full dose every 6 mos. Copasure degrades away by about 3 1/2 months so I like to keep the copper going and not let them run out. I see deficiency fast if I don't keep up on it. The eastern Oregon hay I get must be really deficient. I also give Right Now Onyx minerals but Copasure is still a necessity at the rate I dose it.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't forget it is also a matter of watching your stock. Often, there is no "one" answer. Just like with what and how much to feed. I have had a couple of goats that never show deficiency, a few that it is a real struggle to keep them from showing major signs of deficiency and the rest are in between.


----------



## MG_loves_Toggs (Sep 9, 2013)

In years past I have done Bo-Se 5 and 2 weeks before kidding and also prebreeding. But this past kidding season I gave it the day the doe kidded and not before, due to hearing some rumors of abortions happening in pregnant does who had been given BoSe. This year I'm not yet sure what I'll do....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I would not hold up much truth to BoSe causing abortions. I would guess that something else was going on.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It's probably because the bottle cautions against using it in pregnant sheep, due to some study with sheep and abortions...I can't remember the exact details. However, I use in both my goats AND my sheep, with no problems from either.


----------

